# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Melbourne

## Brian_Krassenstein

Melbourne will again host Inside 3D Printing this year, May 26-29 at the Melbourne Convention and Exhibition Center. Event goers will be treated to a full exhibition hall, as well as two full days of conferences. Multiple illustrious speakers will be giving talks on a wide range of subjects, and session titles will cover such topics as 'The Next Frontier in 3D Printing' and 'From 3D Bio-Printing to 3D Project Acceleration.' Read more about the conference in the full article: http://3dprint.com/64800/inside-3d-p...g-melbourne-2/


Below is a look at the Melbourne event.  Let us know if you plan to attend.  Unfortunately I will not be attending this show:

----------

